# [gelöst] USB-Stick nur "halb" erkannt?

## uhai

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe hier wieder etwas neues:

Meine Tochter hätte heute in der Schule eine Präsentation von einem USB-Stick halten sollen. Aber der Stick konnte auf dem Windows-Rechner nicht eingebunden werden.

Ich dachte, das liegt evtl. am Dateisystem, also habe ich es an meiner Gentoo-Kiste probiert - aber der Voyager GT wird nicht zum mounten angeboten. Gestern lief dfas noch. Auch auf einer Ubuntu-kiste taucht das Teil nicht mehr auf...

So sieht das aus:

```
dmesg

[...]

[ 1132.084687] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 13 using ehci_hcd

[ 1132.160033] usb 1-1.6: default language 0x0409

[ 1132.162174] usb 1-1.6: udev 13, busnum 1, minor = 12

[ 1132.162176] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=1b1c, idProduct=1a90

[ 1132.162178] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[ 1132.162180] usb 1-1.6: Product: Voyager GT

[ 1132.162182] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Corsair

[ 1132.162183] usb 1-1.6: SerialNumber: 07B20C0855FA1710

[ 1132.162245] usb 1-1.6: usb_probe_device

[ 1132.162247] usb 1-1.6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 1132.162284] usb 1-1.6: adding 1-1.6:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)[...]

```

Sieht für mich normal aus, oder fehlt da was?

```
tux uhai # lsusb -vd 1b1c:

Bus 001 Device 013: ID 1b1c:1a90  

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1b1c 

  idProduct          0x1a90 

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 Corsair

  iProduct                2 

  iSerial                 3 07B20C0855FA1710

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              300mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

lsusb zeigt den Stick nur mit den vendor:gerät-IDs an, nicht mit dem Volltextnamen. Kann ich mit den IDs mounten oder mit der USB-Busadresse?

So sieht /dev hier momentan aus:

```
tux uhai # ls /dev

adsp             dm-2     loop1               nvidia0    ram3    sda3        sg5       tty15  tty3   tty44  tty59    usblp0   vcs4    vcsa7

audio            dm-3     loop2               nvidiactl  ram4    sda4        shm       tty16  tty30  tty45  tty6     usbmon0  vcs5    vcsa8

autofs           dm-4     loop3               nvram      ram5    sda5        snapshot  tty17  tty31  tty46  tty60    usbmon1  vcs6    vcsa9

block            dm-5     loop4               oldmem     ram6    sdb         snd       tty18  tty32  tty47  tty61    usbmon2  vcs7    vga_arbiter

bsg              dsp      loop5               port       ram7    sdc         sr0       tty19  tty33  tty48  tty62    usbmon3  vcs8    zero

bus              dvd      loop6               ptmx       ram8    sdc1        stderr    tty2   tty34  tty49  tty63    usbmon4  vcs9

cdrom            dvdrw    loop7               pts        ram9    sdd         stdin     tty20  tty35  tty5   tty7     usbmon5  vcsa

cdrw             fd       loop-control        ram0       random  sdd1        stdout    tty21  tty36  tty50  tty8     usbmon6  vcsa1

char             full     mapper              ram1       rfkill  sde         tty       tty22  tty37  tty51  tty9     usbmon7  vcsa10

console          hidraw0  mcelog              ram10      root    sequencer   tty0      tty23  tty38  tty52  ttyS0    vcs      vcsa11

core             initctl  md0                 ram11      rtc     sequencer2  tty1      tty24  tty39  tty53  ttyS1    vcs1     vcsa12

cpu              input    mem                 ram12      rtc0    sg0         tty10     tty25  tty4   tty54  ttyS2    vcs10    vcsa2

cpu_dma_latency  kmem     mixer               ram13      scd0    sg1         tty11     tty26  tty40  tty55  ttyS3    vcs11    vcsa3

disk             kmsg     network_latency     ram14      sda     sg2         tty12     tty27  tty41  tty56  tux      vcs12    vcsa4

dm-0             log      network_throughput  ram15      sda1    sg3         tty13     tty28  tty42  tty57  urandom  vcs2     vcsa5

dm-1             loop0    null                ram2       sda2    sg4         tty14     tty29  tty43  tty58  usb      vcs3     vcsa6

```

```

tux uhai # ls /dev/usb

hiddev0  lp0

```

Da scheint der Stick gar nicht angelegt zu werden, oder habe ich den übersehen?

Wie bekomme ich das Ding eingebunden?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun May 06, 2012 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

Komische Sache. Mir fällt leider nicht mehr ein als z.B. mit wireshark die USB-Verbindung zu überwachen und zu schauen ob sich irgendetwas von einem "normalen" USB-Stick unterscheidet.

----------

## uhai

Danke manuels,

wireshark habe ich jetzt installiert. Allerdings kann ich das Ding nicht bedienen..

Wie setze ich einen Filter für usb-Verbindungen? ich fínde usb nur bei den statistics-menü... Unter capture tauchen die Netzkarten auf, aber kein usb....

uhai

----------

## yuhu

Hallo,

schau dir das mal mit "udevadm monitor" an zB.

```
media ~ # udevadm monitor

monitor will print the received events for:

UDEV - the event which udev sends out after rule processing

KERNEL - the kernel uevent

KERNEL[1335554215.399423] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2 (usb)

KERNEL[1335554215.399529] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0 (usb)

KERNEL[1335554215.399748] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10 (scsi)

KERNEL[1335554215.399844] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/scsi_host/host10 (scsi_host)

UDEV  [1335554215.401974] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2 (usb)

UDEV  [1335554215.402487] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0 (usb)

UDEV  [1335554215.402743] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10 (scsi)

UDEV  [1335554215.403166] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/scsi_host/host10 (scsi_host)

KERNEL[1335554216.403756] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[1335554216.403797] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0 (scsi)

KERNEL[1335554216.403854] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/scsi_disk/10:0:0:0 (scsi_disk)

KERNEL[1335554216.403900] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/scsi_device/10:0:0:0 (scsi_device)

KERNEL[1335554216.403959] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg2 (scsi_generic)

UDEV  [1335554216.404056] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [1335554216.404505] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0 (scsi)

UDEV  [1335554216.405875] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/scsi_device/10:0:0:0 (scsi_device)

UDEV  [1335554216.405912] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/scsi_disk/10:0:0:0 (scsi_disk)

UDEV  [1335554216.405944] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/scsi_generic/sg2 (scsi_generic)

KERNEL[1335554216.406053] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:16 (bdi)

UDEV  [1335554216.406389] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:16 (bdi)

KERNEL[1335554216.411172] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/block/sdb (block)

KERNEL[1335554216.411201] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1 (block)

UDEV  [1335554216.492173] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/block/sdb (block)

UDEV  [1335554216.562995] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb4/4-1/4-1.2/4-1.2:1.0/host10/target10:0:0/10:0:0:0/block/sdb/sdb1 (block)

```

```
media ~ # dmesg

[...]

[13080.017256] usb 4-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 8 using ehci_hcd

[13080.104223] scsi10 : usb-storage 4-1.2:1.0

[13081.105448] scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer Contour   4.08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[13081.106804] sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[13081.107712] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] 32112269 512-byte logical blocks: (16.4 GB/15.3 GiB)

[13081.108265] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[13081.108271] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

[13081.108831] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[13081.108836] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[13081.111965] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[13081.111970] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[13081.113890]  sdb: sdb1

[13081.115964] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] No Caching mode page present

[13081.115969] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through

[13081.115974] sd 10:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[13081.293383] FAT-fs (sdb1): utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!

```

----------

## toralf

 *yuhu wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> schau dir das mal mit "udevadm monitor" an zB.
> 
> ```
> ...

 Du Dir aber auch - evtl. solltest Du das FAT-fs case-insensitive mounten  :Wink: 

----------

## yuhu

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *yuhu wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> schau dir das mal mit "udevadm monitor" an zB.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das kann ich sicher einfach ändern. Leider hilft das dem Themenstarter nichts, wenn sein Stick nur halb angelegt wird.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, aber wenn gestern noch alles lief, und nun der Stick plötzlich auf drei verschiedenen Rechnern/Systemen nicht mehr funktioniert, ist es eventuell auch ein Hardwaredefekt des Sticks nicht auszuschließen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Habe ich gerade mit einer Festplatte und einem USB Stick durch. Waren beide mit ntfs3g unter Gentoo gemountet. Die Platte musste ich ausbauen und direkt an SATA hängen und dann unter Widows XP fsck laufen lassen. Den Stick musste ich unter Windows XP neu formatieren.

Jetzt kann ich beide wieder nutzen. Mache ich aber erst mal nur unter Windows XP. Irgendwo ist da der Wurm drin.

----------

## uhai

Der Stick ist auch ziemlich gelenkig... Vermutlich ist der Steckkontakt abgebrochen und überträgt daher nicht mehr vollständig.

Danke an alle, ich mache den thread dicht und kaufe einen neuen Stick.

uhai

----------

